# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Ne cilin show televiziv ...

## Lexuesi_

Pershendetje forumista  :buzeqeshje:  Ne cilin show komik televiziv do donit te luanit.

Kafeneja Jone
Familja Moderne
Portokallia etj etj... dhe cilin rol mendoni qe ju pershtatet.  :ngerdheshje: 

Une mendoj qe me pershtatet rroli i bekimit ne kafenen tone  :ngerdheshje:  Po juve.

----------


## Nete

A u lodhe o Bikim,Saranda ketu a  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> A u lodhe o Bikim,Saranda ketu a



Ku eshte arusha sarande  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

Arusha arusha qa po ta merre menje ku ka me kane,tane naten ka qajte per ty qe je vonu,bile bilee me kqyre holle e holle,ti tash duhet me mi dha do pare mi ble naj teshe e me e mashtru arushen, aa bekim  :perqeshje:

----------


## Vidasusi

*How I met your mother*!   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> *How I meet your mother*!


yessssssssssssssss dhe une  :ngerdheshje:  hahahahaha

----------


## Vidasusi

> yessssssssssssssss dhe une  hahahahaha


Po kush do ishe ti????
Unë dua të jem Ted Mosby!  :-)

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

Barney Stinson hahahahah  :perqeshje: 
e ka ne terezi vllai  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Vidasusi

> Barney Stinson hahahahah e ka ne terezi vllai


*"If you are not sure, ask yourself, "What would Ted do?" Then do the opposite."* - Barney

 :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> *"If you are not sure, ask yourself, "What would Ted do?" Then do the opposite."* - Barney


hahahahahahaha  :ngerdheshje:  esht i fort per zotin

----------

